# frage zur bewerbung



## screep (13. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen liebe buffedler ich wollte ma fragen ob und wie man sich bei euch bewerben kann und was man da für voraussetzungen haben muss (schulisch etc bla und schwal ^^) 
ich bedanke mich jetz schon ma für eure antwort 

achja gz an die seite is echt n1 geworden ^^


----------



## Bl1nd (13. Juli 2007)

Vlt schreibst du noch, als was du dich gerne Bewerben möchtest. Redakteur, Moderator, Praktikant...


----------



## Monolith (13. Juli 2007)

screep schrieb:


> Hallöchen liebe buffedler ich wollte ma fragen ob und wie man sich bei euch bewerben kann und was man da für voraussetzungen haben muss (schulisch etc bla und schwal ^^)
> ich bedanke mich jetz schon ma für eure antwort
> 
> achja gz an die seite is echt n1 geworden ^^



Man sollte die Zeichensetzung und Groß- und Kleinschreibung beherrschen.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2007)

Hi,

schreib solche Anfragen bitte an jobs@buffed.de. Zur Zeit gibt es aber keine vakante feste Stelle.
Wir machen zu gegebener Zeit natürlich wieder einen Aufruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## screep (14. Juli 2007)

thx


----------

